# Sleeping during the day (beareded dragon)



## Kelvin W (May 6, 2011)

My bearded dragon is shedding again but is acting strange slowed down and not eating as much I no this is normal behaviour as she done that last shed but now is also going in the shade and sleeping most of the day is this normal behaviour because it's really starting to worry me


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

You changed anything in your setup recently?

Whats her age, diet, viv setup etc.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi and welcome to RFUK!

As nicnet says - has anything changed in the set-up? How old is the beardie and how long have you had it? Is it kept on its own? How old is the UV, what strength and how close can the BD get to it? Have you double checked the temperatures in the viv and what are they (especially at the basking spot)?

Sorry for all the questions but we need more info if we are going to be able to try to help.


----------



## Kelvin W (May 6, 2011)

Sorry about the lack of info on my first post. Ok first things first I have a female sandfire dragon she is 9 months old ive had her for 3 months and was housed in a 3 foot glass viv mesh top, but now I have just moved her into her permeant 4 foot wooden viv I'm using a 36" repti glo 10.0 what is nearly the length of the viv. For heat I use a 60 watt ceramic heater and also have a normal house hold bulb just to take the glare from the uv don't no if that matters but I like the way it lights the viv. The temps are, hot side in the range of 33c to 35c her basking spot reaches from the ranges of 35c to 37c the middle of the viv is around 30ish and the cool side is in the range of 25c to 27c she has hide spots to get out the light. At her basking spot she is within 9 inches of the uv but I have a bamboo root in the middle of the viv what allows her to get within 6 inches and 8 inches away from the uv, I have my lights on a timer 14 on 10 off. I run my temps off a thermostat and and have a temp gun aswell I am currently not using night heat but the temps have never droped below 20c


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

It may be the move has unsettled her a little but I would raise the basking temperature (possibly by lifting up the basking spot nearer to your heat source as your ambient temps seem ok) to 40C. I would take out the hiding places and just leave things (like your bamboo root) that she can hide behind but still get UV exposure. Do you drop the temps at night? What do you supplement her food with?


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Kelvin W said:


> Sorry about the lack of info on my first post. Ok first things first I have a female sandfire dragon she is 9 months old ive had her for 3 months and was housed in a 3 foot glass viv mesh top, but now I have just moved her into her permeant 4 foot wooden viv I'm using a 36" repti glo 10.0 what is nearly the length of the viv. For heat I use a 60 watt ceramic heater and also have a normal house hold bulb just to take the glare from the uv don't no if that matters but I like the way it lights the viv. The temps are, hot side in the range of 33c to 35c her basking spot reaches from the ranges of 35c to 37c the middle of the viv is around 30ish and the cool side is in the range of 25c to 27c she has hide spots to get out the light. At her basking spot she is within 9 inches of the uv but I have a bamboo root in the middle of the viv what allows her to get within 6 inches and 8 inches away from the uv, I have my lights on a timer 14 on 10 off. I run my temps off a thermostat and and have a temp gun aswell I am currently not using night heat but the temps have never droped below 20c



Ceramic heat isnt ideal for Beardies, they tend to not recognise that its their heat source unless its light, they are looking for sun. Put a light next to it so she can recognise her basking spot. Energy saver one is good as it doesnt give off its own heat.

your temps are a bit low, Basking temp wants to be at around 40C 105 - 110F.

6 inches to the uv is a little bit close, they can get uv burns (sunburn) 8 - 10 inches is fine.

There is another thread running also atm about another beardie that is sleeping at odd times. Keep an eye on that thread also.

You didnt mention poops. People on this forum are obsessed with poops haha. They want to know, how often, consistency and colour. 

Is she still eating fine? What is she eating.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

yeah you deffo need to up the temps a lot more 40/42C. either that or it could be the fact the older beardies get the lazier the get. iv had mines for 6 months now and he is 10 months old and all he will do is eat, sleep, and crap and oce a day he scratches at the glass to get out and once he gets back in his viv 10/15 mins later he will go back to sleep again, they are nowhere near as active as the are as juvvies: victory:


----------



## Kelvin W (May 6, 2011)

Yeah the heat is also on the timer. I'll put the basking temps up now, I already have a light bulb right next to the heat lamp. When u say 6 inches is to close to the uv would that matter if my light is on the right wall and the root she can get up to 6 inches is on the left right near the glass doors. Ha ha nd I've already went through the poo thing nd that is fine has shape not runny White urates and regularly coulour will depend on what veg she will be eating now away from the toilet talk. She eats mainly louscsts she will just not touch crickets and wax worms as a treat, I dust with calci dust 5 days of the week and nutrbol the other 2 days, fresh veg offerd every day what will change from spring greens, water cress, kale, peppers rocket and treated with butter nut squash Appel carrot green beans and always a mixture. She also has fresh water every day what never gets used but she drinks from a little syringe I have got. Is the repti glo 10.0 tube a bad uv bulb.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Apart from the heating being bumped up a bit, and maybe moving that log a little bit away from the UV if you can (not a major issue though) it seems you've got everything about right. 

Keep an eye on her, she may just be moody due to shed. Watch for retained shed spots etc, but other than that I cant see anything obviously wrong.


----------



## Kelvin W (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the help it's just in my nature to worry that's all.


----------

